# Alternator wiring for SD33 engine



## saltnew1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello there. 
I have a Nissan Diesel with 3 wire alternator. wires are off and I do not know how to tell where to put two of them. they could be switched with each other. the battery wire is 
obvious. 

When wires were connected I was not getting any output. 

thanks in advance. 

ryan.


----------

